

Show HN: Our stab at PG's No.1 frighteningly ambitious startup idea - preichen
https://www.localuncle.com
We built a "search engine" that lets you query opinion- and experience based information about the physical world. Human-to-human. It's something that Google, who is really good at surfacing factual, commonly held to be true, objective information, will never be able to do.
======
GFischer
I can't test it (have an Android) but it sounds good :) and the landing page
is nice.

I see a disconnect between the explanation on the landing page and the blurb
on the blog "Think "teleportation-as-a-service". A truly magical service. "...
what? :)

~~~
preichen
Thanks! Oh, right. That's our old blurp. Totally forgot about it. Will change
it. Thanks a lot for checking us out

------
slajax
I also didn't test it, but from the landing page it looks well executed.

What strategy do you have for empty dance floor? Since it's so hyper local I
wouldn't expect many people in my area also have it, unless they've read this
article.

~~~
preichen
It's already our second version, so we do have a userbase already. Also, we
don't only take your current location into consideration, but also your past
location(s). Like that, you're able to engage with people who are and also
have been at places. Which makes the empty room problem less bad.

